

Help advance science while mining cryptocurrency - Forbo
http://gridcoin.us/

======
Forbo
Here's a link to the whitepaper as well:
[http://www.gridcoin.us/images/gridcoin-white-
paper.pdf](http://www.gridcoin.us/images/gridcoin-white-paper.pdf)

